
Facebook fraud gangs turn gullible middle-class teenagers into criminals - ransithf
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3382212/Facebook-fraud-gangs-turn-gullible-middle-class-teenagers-criminal-money-mules-persuading-launder-cash-accounts.html
======
mkaroumi
Rule No.1: If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is!

~~~
ransithf
Yep - Also the banks should have software in place for early detection of
unusual activity of an account

~~~
CM30
Don't they already have software like this? The old scam where they say 'we
have detected suspicious activity in your account' has to be based on
something, right?

But yeah, it's pretty obvious that if anyone says you can 'get rich quick',
then it's a con or something dodgy is involved in it.

~~~
ransithf
In credit cards any transaction outside your regular pattern of transactions
are immediately detected. So the detections may have been first reported by
the banks.

